# Should I give my Tortoise juice?



## HermanRedFoot (Jun 5, 2009)

I came across a website that stated that you can give your tortoise juice once in a blue moon. Is this true? If so, what kind of juice should be provided?


----------



## Meg90 (Jun 5, 2009)

I wouldn't....unless you juiced something yourself (like an apple in an actual juicer) because regular juice is loaded with additives like artificial color, and high fructose corn syrup, among others....

Plus, the sugar content is much higher in juice, and torts can't handle that much. So, IMO, I don't think its a good idea.


----------



## HermanRedFoot (Jun 5, 2009)

I wouldnt buy a concentrated juice with all added sugars. Im taking about 100% real pure juice (Im sure there are some available in the local grocery store)


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 5, 2009)

not saying to give or not to give.. Because I have no clue, but wanted to say.. I buy all natural baby food and baby juice .. even organic for our sugar glider.


----------



## Laura (Jun 5, 2009)

I've heard of people giving it in water to entice them to drink. Or people use it in the soak water.. or baby food in the water.. but not straight juice..


----------



## HermanRedFoot (Jun 5, 2009)

Gulf Coast, do you use baby juice for your tortoise to drink or do you just mix it with your food? Im planning on using juice as a "treat" on rare occasions but I just wanted to know if it would be safe or not. Like I said, its not going to be a daily thing. Just one of those "treats" every so often


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Samantha, in my opinion the whole food is a better choice. The tort gets the items vitamines, minerals, and other trace nutrients and fiber when the food is fed whole (un-juiced) 

In order to juice an item you would use more of the item. Which in turn produces a larger concentration of minerals, vitamins trace nutrients plus there is no fiber left. 

If you only juice the amount of whole food that your tort would eat a day you would have little juice to give. 

I do use baby food or Vita-Sol if I have a sickly tort or one that is off their feed. But I do not do it on even an infrequent timeframe. whole foods is a much better choice IMHO. 

However, I am interested in why you want to choose to give juice as a treat instead of a whole food? 

Could you give me the site address please? I am very interested to checking it out as I have only heard of using babyfood or juice for a sick tort or one off their feed.


----------



## terryo (Jun 5, 2009)

I wouldn't give juce ....it will go right through him and you will have a smelly mess. If you are talking about a redfoot ...I think that's what I read in an earlier post...you should only give ripe fruit twice a week....if it's a hatchling...two days greens...one day fruit..etc. For juvies...same thing only protein once a week. Juce would just give him soft stool...


----------



## HermanRedFoot (Jun 5, 2009)

Honestly, I cant remember the site. I just remember reading it somewhere and also, the guy at the pet store even suggested it. But Im not sure if that sounds like a good choice...And thats why I came here!!!!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh no oh no.. our tort (Waldo) doesn't even get fruit much less juice.. But Waldo is a greek. I am learning everyday different things that are safe or not safe for him. lol. BUT FRUIT is not on his menu.. . I have no clue if the rules for Waldo go for your soon to be new tort.. I was saying that if your type can, that there is a all natural baby food and juice that we feed our SUGAR GLIDER.. (Scooby) who is NOT a turtle or tort at all..  I was just saying that if it was possible that your tort could eat it in his diet then that is one route you might wanna take.. The baby food isle.. sorry if there was a misunderstanding


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 6, 2009)

HermanRedFoot said:


> Honestly, I cant remember the site. I just remember reading it somewhere and also, the guy at the pet store even suggested it. But Im not sure if that sounds like a good choice...And thats why I came here!!!!



I have heard of people using juice to moisten the dry, pelleted food instead of using water, in order to get the tortoise interested in eating the pellets. And then once they are eating it ok, you eliminate the juice and use water. But if that's what you want to do, I would use organic or baby food juice, something without all the additives. You can also use juice sprinkled over their food to get a tortoise interested in eating...one who is having trouble eating. But, think of what your tortoise would come across in the wild. I doubt if he would ever find just plain juice in his wanderings. 

Yvonne


----------



## Madortoise (Jun 9, 2009)

Just FYI be cautious w/organic labels.
Look for a white and green USDA Organic seal for 100% organic, however, 95% organic could also carry the same seal.
When simply labeled "organic" it means at least 95% of ingredients are organic.
"Made with Organic Ingredients" means at least 70% of the ingredients are organic.
Juice or not, I thought this was a good info per Cooking Light Magazine 4/09 issue.
I'm actually skeptic when it comes to food labels--back in my home country and other Asian countries, there were quite a lot of deceptions that went on for food to be labeled certain way to reduce cost and to increase consumer interests especially since there is so much $$$$ in organic food industry now. I vote for harvesting your own food for torts if you could for more nutritious food. 
 If I could only feed myself as well as I feed my tort...


----------

